
The GitHub CLI Beta - Avi-D-coder
https://github.com/cli/cli
======
feep
Looks like a github (the corporation) project.

It is difficult to tell from the readme (or the repo path, or the gh-pages
site) if it is an official project, or unofficial, or not-yet-official but
maybe planned to be.

Maybe that should be noted?

